# Absolutely the best ever!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know how I found this. 

It is without a doubt the most riveting interview that I have ever seen. I was spellbound!

Dan Rather interviews Gene Simmons!! 

[video=youtube;wPOb-qE2cDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPOb-qE2cDI[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What a stupid thread title! Sorry! Gene Simmons is a very brilliant and so articulate. 

This was definitely NOT a waste of time!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You guys suck! lol

I watch all the shit you send my way!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

that vid is pretty long. I'm sure that it will be watched and commented on when we (me included) can
find the time to view it (this post has been viewed 46 times so far). patience please, we'll get to it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The secret is you take it in 10 or 15 increments of time.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

not me. it's like reading a novel. I can't put it down until I'm finished.
I need to know what's going to happen next. like 'game of thrones'.
I'll download one episode at time, but, will wait 'till the season's over
and watch it in a marathon session.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry Lola but it's gene simmons from kiss. Doesn't do a thing for me and for the life of me I can't name a kiss song. Now if it was Carl Sagan that would be different. As far as not being able to name a kiss song, don't hate me but I doubt if I could name a song from your favorite group other than thunderstruck unless I Google them....that is one of their songs right.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

. . . 

I Liked Kiss: Psycho Circus. That was actually a pretty darn good arcade-style FPS.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I listened to kiss when I was a child. I had Destroyer in daycare. I hope I've moved on. No disrespect, but i watched his reality show for a while, Gene is an interesting person, but a misoginist and an ego maniac. Not my cup o tea.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Sorry Lola but it's gene simmons from kiss. Doesn't do a thing for me and for the life of me I can't name a kiss song. Now if it was Carl Sagan that would be different. As far as not being able to name a kiss song, don't hate me but I doubt if I could name a song from your favorite group other than thunderstruck unless I Google them....that is one of their songs right.


It's not about KISS it's about life and the struggles he and his mother endured to become Americans. His mother was in a Nazi concentration camp when she was 14. He never knew what a toothbrush and toothpaste was until he was 11. He tells the story of when someone sent a care package to him and his Mom. There was a can of peaches in there. He had never seen food contained in a metal container before. His mother broke open the can with a rock. He tells of his first sip of the peach nectar. 

He openly admits to having a sex addiction and how his cheating affected his family life. Why he chose to get married at 63! 

His work ethic is something to be really marveled at!

You should watch it. It's very intriguing!!

- - - Updated - - -

Gene has aged and mellowed. He still is egocentric but very toned down. I admire his tenacity!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> It's not about KISS it's about life and the struggles he and his mother endured to become Americans. His mother was in a Nazi concentration camp when she was 14. He never knew what a toothbrush and toothpaste was until he was 11. He tells the story of when someone sent a care package to him and his Mom. There was a can of peaches in there. He had never seen food contained in a metal container before. His mother broke open the can with a rock. He tells of his first sip of the peach nectar.
> 
> He openly admits to having a sex addiction and how his cheating affected his family life. Why he chose to get married at 63!
> 
> ...


Ok, I watched it. No big deal. He came to 'merica' when he was 8 yet he didn't know about tooth paste or brush until he was 11. Doesn't make sense to me. His cheating affected his family life.....no kidding, been there, done that got caught a few times. I take it since Dan Rather mentioned his age, 65, that this is a fairly new vid. Yet he mentions that boats of refuges don't sail up to the coast of France with people cheering.....seems he's a tad out of touch. You found it intriguing and possibly inspiring, so be it. I didn't.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like this one...
[video=youtube;0jzve-Tmd70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jzve-Tmd70[/video]
[video=youtube;UvFNs3_uaUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvFNs3_uaUg[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Ok, I watched it. No big deal. He came to 'merica' when he was 8 yet he didn't know about tooth paste or brush until he was 11. Doesn't make sense to me. His cheating affected his family life.....no kidding, been there, done that got caught a few times. I take it since Dan Rather mentioned his age, 65, that this is a fairly new vid. Yet he mentions that boats of refuges don't sail up to the
> 
> coast of France with people cheering.....seems he's a tad out of touch. You found it intriguing and possibly inspiring, so be it. I didn't.


Sorry if you didn't like it! So you think he's a tail chasing, lying SOB? 

I think he's brilliant quite frankly! He knows exactly how to play the game! He's filthy rich because he knows exactly how to manipulate everything to his advantage!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Sorry if you didn't like it! So you think he's a tail chasing, lying SOB?
> 
> I think he's brilliant quite frankly! He knows exactly how to play the game! He's filthy rich because he knows exactly how to manipulate everything to his advantage!


Never said he lied, was possibly just manipulating to his advantage. As far as tail chasing, why do you think I've been divorced twice. As far as having a tough life.....mine was probably just as tough. Yeah, he knows how to play the game...so?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The thread title is way over the top, lesson learned about over-setting expectations Im sure , but most things are better through the eyes of a fan. Ive seen enough posts of you guys getting all giddy like schoolgirls over the likes of Peter Green or jeff Beck, so cut her some slack. 

IMO, Gene has an interesting story. Most of his character flaws are common with 99% of rock stars (eg egomania), but in spite of it, his kids seemed to have turned out ok, and theres far less drama in his life than the "average rock star".
I think that's mostly due to his rejection of drugs.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I hear ya. That's exactly what I do. However, re GOT, I've been getting those threatening copyright emails from HBO forwarded by my ISP. Just for the most recent season though.


laristotle said:


> not me. it's like reading a novel. I can't put it down until I'm finished.
> I need to know what's going to happen next. like 'game of thrones'.
> I'll download one episode at time, but, will wait 'till the season's over
> and watch it in a marathon session.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I hear ya. That's exactly what I do. However, re GOT, I've been getting those threatening copyright emails from HBO forwarded by my ISP. Just for the most recent season though.


get http://www.peerblock.com/
keeps those pesky snoopers out of your system.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I found it surprising how emotional he is.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

totally aside from whether or not you like kiss' music, and whether you like gene as a person or not -

no one can deny that he came up with a good idea, and he flogged that sucker for all it was worth and then some. kiss went from glam act in the shittiest new york clubs, to huge marketing juggernaut. all because 2 guys had an idea, and tenacity to persevere.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wonderful interview and I share a lot of his political and social opinions


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wonderful interview and I share a lot of his political and social opinions


I think we concur on the above statement!


----------

